# Can I make heat sublimation transfers with my brother printer



## OCA Designs (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello T-Shirt Forum. I have been making decals for a long time, screen print, and have a heat press and buy them from transfer express.com.
So, I bought a working brother printer for $10!!! The model # is 
MFC-6490CW. How can I print my own professional transfers (not the cheap avery ones) Where do I get the paper? What special inks do I need to buy? Do i need to buy refilable cartridges? I read about people using epson printers to make their own sublimation transfers. Also, what dryer whould I need for the transfers? Thank you for your answers!!!!!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

OCA Designs said:


> Hello T-Shirt Forum. I have been making decals for a long time, screen print, and have a heat press and buy them from transfer express.com.
> So, I bought a working brother printer for $10!!! The model # is
> MFC-6490CW. How can I print my own professional transfers (not the cheap avery ones) Where do I get the paper? What special inks do I need to buy? Do i need to buy refilable cartridges? I read about people using epson printers to make their own sublimation transfers. Also, what dryer whould I need for the transfers? Thank you for your answers!!!!!


 It is possible since the Brother inkjets are the piezo electric type print head.

Issue is getting support and ICC profiles.

I'm not sure if Cobra is still supporting those, but they did at one time. The biggest advantage of that printer is that it can take very large carts and not need a CISS.

Suggest that you call them

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began

On the desktop most people are using either Epson
or Ricoh inkjet models.

Not sure why you think you need a "dryer" ? You need a heat press to do the heat transfer.

And "cheap avery papers" perhaps you are talking about regular inkjet heat transfers and not sublimation? Avery does not make sublimation paper, only plastic backed transfers that work best with pigment inks.


----------



## OCA Designs (Jan 9, 2015)

mgparrish said:


> It is possible since the Brother inkjets are the piezo electric type print head.
> 
> Issue is getting support and ICC profiles.
> 
> ...


I mean sublimation printing, not the cheap store baught plastic ones from walmart. I was thinking about screen printing when I said dryer nevermind. And where would I buy the sublimation release paper?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

OCA Designs said:


> I mean sublimation printing, not the cheap store baught plastic ones from walmart. I was thinking about screen printing when I said dryer nevermind. And where would I buy the sublimation release paper?


 Most places that sell sublimation transfer inks and substrates sell the paper. You should consult with your ink vendor on the paper. Starting out get your paper from the same place selling the inks.


----------



## trubs (Jan 30, 2008)

I dont know much about brother printers but be careful (not all piezo electric type print head printers or inkjet printers) can use sublimation ink. Most can use pigment ink for regular heat transfer but not sublimation.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

trubs said:


> I dont know much about brother printers but be careful (not all piezo electric type print head printers or inkjet printers) can use sublimation ink. Most can use pigment ink for regular heat transfer but not sublimation.


 I know for a fact that the brothers are piezo electric and can be used for sublimation.

Brother printers for sublimation use.


My ink supplier Cobra at one time also supported these. 3rd party Pigment and dye inks made for Epson are 100% interchangeable with these printers as well. 

https://www.cobraink.com/Color Control/PVideos/J6710/6710PV.html

Absolutely These are piezo electric print heads.


----------

